# Going Crazy Waiting



## Sarge (Nov 29, 2011)

I've been awaiting a proposal from the owners of a place that want to hire me as their chef/kitchen manager for two days now. Hopefully it shows up later tonight.

Its actually been alot worse on my wife, she has next to zero patience. Today the had me fax back an actual application for the job, which contained a section about what I would like to make. I left that part vague basically marking the box that said "above x amount" then asked me put down a number I wrote down "open to negotiate". I just heard back from them that they received my fax. I really just want to hear their figure first and I know they want to see mine since of course they want to get me as cheaply as possible.

I just hate the whole song and dance of the thing eh


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 29, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## kalaeb (Nov 29, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> Good luck!



Ditto :viking:


----------



## tk59 (Nov 29, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> Good luck!


+1. Haha. I thought this was gonna be a custom knife thread.


----------



## 99Limited (Dec 3, 2011)

Well, did you get the job?


----------



## Citizen Snips (Dec 3, 2011)

it does sound like someone going crazy waiting for their custom work. 

best of luck


----------



## Sarge (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah I've got the job that isn't the issue its the pay and they finally submitted their offer yesterday. It is way low. Less than what I make now but its just the initial offer, we have a meeting monday to go over compensation and bonus structure and all that. Its a great job opportunity and one I'd be will to take for at worst what I make now but not less. I'm sure it'll get worked out and if not I've got a good job now so I'm not in a hurry or rush to grab whatever comes by.


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 4, 2011)

tk59 said:


> +1. Haha. I thought this was gonna be a custom knife thread.


Thought the same thing. Too bad the solution wasn't the same as it is for customs: just buy/get on waiting lists every few months so in a couple of years there is a steady trickle to control the craze.

I hope all goes well in the negotiations.

k.


----------



## Sarge (Dec 5, 2011)

Well negotiations went very well. Got the amount I was looking for pay wise. I may have been able to get more, but I've never been one to be greedy. I'm excited for this new opportunity and most of all excited to be back in a restaurant


----------



## tk59 (Dec 5, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Andrew H (Dec 5, 2011)

Congrats! Sounds like you need to get a knife to celebrate.


----------



## Sarge (Dec 5, 2011)

Andrew H said:


> Congrats! Sounds like you need to get a knife to celebrate.



Ha ha ha. That is what I'm trying to convince the wife. I'm thinking it'll just hasten the replacment of my Moritaka Kiri-gyuto, with a different gyuto.


----------



## Peco (Dec 5, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 5, 2011)

Congrats. Next step is to post pics of some of your dishes :cool2:


----------



## SpikeC (Dec 5, 2011)

Great news!


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 5, 2011)

Very good. I'm happy for you.

k.


----------

